# Cursor Vibrates!!



## njgirlonline (Jun 10, 2004)

I am using Windows 98 2nd Edition
600 MGh computer
128 Ram

Somtimes for no apparent reason my cursor begins to blink uncontrollably when I click into something. I shut down and this resolves the probem. It happens to often to ignore. What can cause this probem?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Well, as I'm sure you know, you don't have very much ram.

Since you said shutting down and restarting fixes it, I'm going to have to assume you have WAY too many programs running.

Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok....go to software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I agree.

Add more RAM and increase it to at least 256 MB.

Reduce the number of program loading during startup and running in the background by going into the MSCONFIG startup tab and unchecking the unnecessary ones.

Go into the Display properties settings and change the color palette from 32-bit color to 16-bit color.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you want to find out what those start-up programs do see here:-

http://www.windowsstartup.com/wso/browse.php?l=1
http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.php

then delete anything you dont need.


----------



## bozz (Sep 18, 2003)

Yo' Hold Up. If your not running any graphic intense programs, 128 ram is just fine for Win98SE. Don't jump out there and buy more ram yet. You have something else going on to cause the cursor shakes.

I agree, you should check your start up programs and trim them back if a lot of stuff is running.

Check Device Manager and see if you have a Question mark beside anything, could be a driver problem. You may also want to go to Add/Remove Programs, double click Microsoft Internet Explorer and choose Repair and run it.

If you have 32 bit set in Display Options, maybe change it to 16 bit.

Get the latest DirectX. I'm not having any problems with it.

It could be something as simple as a corrupted sound file. Go into Control Panel>Sounds and disable all sounds. This is only if you wish too.

You can also reinstall Windows. Just run the setup and make sure you choose the same default path that it was originally installed. You want lose anything if you don't reformat. But reformatting would a last resort.

Have you installed anything recently? You may be able to restore the registry prior to that if it was within the past three days.

Is your anti virus program up to date? Have you scanned for a virus or trogan?

Do you have AdAware or Spybot? Run them if you do.

You may be also having problems with your graphics card.

I would recommend that you do more research and trouble shooting before you run out and buy more ram.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Bozz:

I agree that adding more RAM is *not* going to solve the mouse cursor problems, but adding more RAM *will* improve the overall performace of that computer, especially with a 600 MHz processor.

When you start adding antivirus, chat, browser, and other programs(which keep getting more memory-hungry) into the equation, the need for more RAM is apparent.

NJGirlOnline:

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab). You will see a list of programs listed there. Some or all of them will have a checkmark next to them. Write down the entire list in the column next to the squares and post it here so we can see what programs you have listed and running in the background.

I did forget to mention something. If you haven't downloaded and installed the Microsoft DirectX 9.0b drivers, do so.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok....go to software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


Or make it easier and just post them here


----------

